# Headline News.!!!!!



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Philip Scofield comes out and is Gay.!!!!

Wow.

Ray.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

does this mean that Gordon was more than a Gopher ...


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Gordons took it badly.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

How sad that this has to be headline news.....

IMO it is nobody else's business except his, his wife's and his partner's.

End of comments from me.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I do wonder if it's maybe been exposed to the papers and some Sunday tabloid rag was about to spill some sleeze story so they got in first. Otherwise why would you go on national television over something like this? Who cares?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, who cares? I must say that imho it's hardly National News.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The trouble is that many in the media, and politicians, think that their world is the only world.

I cannot listen to Zoe Ball in the morning because she is so obsessed with celebrity.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Agreed Pat, bluddy celebrity shows, islands, quiz, antiques, cosmetic surgery, spud bashing are all a total waste of time and big turn off for me.

Ray.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

patp said:


> The trouble is that many in the media, and politicians, think that their world is the only world.
> 
> I cannot listen to Zoe Ball in the morning because she is so obsessed with celebrity.


That job should have gone to Sarah Cox, and they lost one of the best in Simon Mayo.

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I see some vaguely familiar faces on some adds now and assume I should know who they are.

Ray.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

patp said:


> The trouble is that many in the media, and politicians, think that their world is the only world.
> 
> I cannot listen to Zoe Ball in the morning because she is so obsessed with celebrity.


I'm the same. The sycophantic way in which she talks about, and treats, her "celebrity" guests had me reaching for the off button a long time ago. And why this obsession with having celebrity guests anyway? Music, news and weather, that's all I want!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Why does it not occur to them that Terry Wogan was hugely popular for very good reason?


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I must agree with the posts so far, he's gay so what? Then the media go on and bloody on about it but I suppose the sheeple love this celebrity crap, bless um.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And all that fuss about Ant or Dec drink problems. So what, who the hell cares?
Every now and then we get a headline that some celebs are breaking up? Again who cares?
I have gone off ITV mainly because of such trash.

Ray.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

If he was about to be outed by the media and I suspect this is often the case it would have been good for him to have announced that fact as well and exposed some of their behaviour.

Didn't Gareth Thomas also announce this as his reason for coming out.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I think it feeds people who have very little else going on in their lives. I know someone who, though younger than me, just wanted to be married and raise a family. She did just that, and did a good job too, but she is obsessed with celebrity. I suspect it gave light and life to a somewhat mundane domestic existence. the trouble is I never know who the hell she is talking about!


----------

